# Which dual suspension DJ bike?



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

I love my STP, but one of the things I like is drops to flat, and that is fairly limited without rear suspension (3 feet max before my body shows early signs of falling apart). A dual suspension is also more versatile and with gears can be a backup all-mountain bike (I ride the STP a lot on trails where there are no massive rock gardens or crazy uphills).

The only thing I can find is Transition Double or even Bottle Rocket. I saw a bottle rocket on a local BMX track with lyric fork and it seemed to do great. I am thinking with air shock I can stiffen the rear a lot on the track and still get shock absorption on big landing. I imagine with travel adjust fork and 1x9 gearing it will be an awesome bike. Basically STP with rear shock.

What other options are out there? I prefer something that is more common in the US, like maybe giant, trek, santa cruz, etc. Are the slopestyle bikes OK for this job? If so what do you guys recommend?


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Black Market Killswitch, Specialized P-Slope, I believe Doberman makes a similar frame as well. I bet there are another half dozen but nothing I am aware of readily available to the public from the other "big manufactures".


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

ronnyg801 said:


> Black Market Killswitch,


For sure! That frame is dope!!


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

My Spec sx 4x killed it on pretty much everything. The Pike was a perfect fork for it, with the ability to lock it out for pumptracks and increase the travel to slack it out for steeper/ rockier stuff.
The Blur 4x has nearly identical geometry, but a full length seat tube, which was the one shortcoming of the sx. I had to have 2 separate seat/posts - one short one for dj/ dh, one super long one for trail riding. But on a long frame, I was able to get full leg extension w/ a 400mm post.


----------



## jmmUT (Sep 15, 2008)

You can pick up an Atomlab Trailking SS frame for cheap on closeout direct from their website. Those look real nice

Atomic Laboratories 2012


----------



## Jimba (Aug 1, 2007)

I love my Killswitch, it has just enough travel to kill the hard hits but not too much to make it feel like a full blown mountain bike. the way I have mine set up would not make it a good all mnt or pedal around bike. but thats not what i have it for.


----------



## simpterfex (Nov 14, 2010)

I like my Cannondale Chase and Spec. Enduro Comp for dirt jumping.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

does it make sense to try Santa Cruz Blur XC or superlight? The head angles are steeper than what you normally use for jumping. I can live with the longer seatpost, after years of mountain biking I am used to it, pushing it down all the way is fine for me even on 18" tube.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

2011 Transition Double are on close out from their web site ....


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

cmc4130 said:


> 2011 Transition Double are on close out from their web site ....


That was my first choice, but the short seat tube is a real turn off. I can use the STP (15") on trails with the longest seatpost I found (400+ mm) all the way out, would not work with 14" of the transition.


----------

